
Russia Terminates the Daily Stormer - Meekro
http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/17/technology/business/daily-stormer-russia-domain-blocked/index.html
======
olympus
I wonder what motivated the move, considering that Russia generally likes
things that make America look bad. Plus, both the Russian govt and the daily
stormer have a few things in common: they hate the LGBT community and advocate
violence against people they don't agree with.

~~~
ejlangev
27 million russians died because of the Nazis. I'd be surprised if they
tolerated that sort of content very well only a short while later.

Source:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_War_II_casualties#Total_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_War_II_casualties#Total_deaths)

